# Choosing a style.......



## USMCKoontz (Aug 13, 2014)

So I posted earlier and I spent all day today calling around and searching to find out more info..... Here is what I have in my area that I found that interests me..(I posted this here because the differant MAs listed) Also I have two kids (8 and 7) who want to take Karate, so something they could do also 

Tang Soo Do

Hapkido

Kindai Karate (I believe this dojo also offers Chito-Ryu and  Tai Also)

Shotokan Karate

Shotokai Karate (also instructor said it is a branch off of Kempo (or Kenpo cant remember the spelling) to my wife when she spoke with him. The full MA he listed it as in a email to me is ZEN -  SHOTO -  KAI -  KARATE -  RYU

American TAI Karate

Chun Kuk Do

Any input on each one of these would help me narrow it down. Looking again for myself and my kids. Would like any info on them you have  Since the only MA I have really seen in person at a Dojo is TKD (which I did not like all the kicking), I dont know anything abotu the styles I listed and their differances.. Hard or Soft, Competition or Sport, Full Contact or Knockdown, or just for point spar, or straight up self defense, etc...


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 13, 2014)

USMCKoontz said:


> So I posted earlier and I spent all day today calling around and searching to find out more info..... Here is what I have in my area that I found that interests me..(I posted this here because the differant MAs listed) Also I have two kids (8 and 7) who want to take Karate, so something they could do also
> 
> Tang Soo Do
> 
> ...



If it was up to me, I'd take Shotokan or Hapkido. However, you should really visit each school and see which one provides the best environment for you and your kids.


----------



## USMCKoontz (Aug 13, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> If it was up to me, I'd take Shotokan or Hapkido. However, you should really visit each school and see which one provides the best environment for you and your kids.



Definatly... I am hoping to narrow it down a little, but I plan on visiting as many as possible. I am scheduled to visit the Kindai, Shotokan and Chun Kuk Do next weeked  Two of them on Friday and on Saturday. And then the following week the Hapkido and Tai... Still waiting on the Shotokai dojo to email me back.

I am not gonna spend my money on something I know me and my children wont like  And I am very very picky in my hobbies.


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 13, 2014)

The only one of those I've studied is Hapkido.  Hapkido is very self-defense oriented.  It has some striking, but the main focus is on grappling techniques.  There's a lot of throwing and falling.  There is some sparring in Hapkido, but it's usually not for sport.  Hapkido also often involves weapons study - short stick, knife and cane are common.   Hapkido is a great martial art for adults and teens, but the grappling moves can be both dangerous and technical, so it can be tough for kids.  But the school may have a modified kids program or something like that.

I've never studied Tang Soo Do, but there are a few TSD schools in my area.  From what I've seen, it's fairly similar to TKD but with different forms and a different sport sparring style.   The TSD schools I've seen tend to be very very kid-focused.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2014)

The only advice I can add is be careful of contracts and contract duration, especially with young children. You could find yourself either forcing them to go or paying for not going.


----------



## Instructor (Aug 14, 2014)

All good things posted here. Well done on actually researching what is at your location. Yes, watch out for those contracts. The main thing is to spend some time at the schools and try to get a feel of the teacher, staff, facility etc. If you can watch a class or two and maybe participate. It's likely that one place or teacher will resonate with you more than the others and that's probably the one for you. I chose my first school based entirely on my impression of the teacher and we became lifelong friends.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Excellent recommendations from others, and good on you for checking around.  I am a Hapkidoist and love the art.  It is indeed a grappling art and is indeed defense oriented.  But not everyone likes grappling arts.  BTW, it is nowhere near BJJ.  If we are on the ground, we have techniques to get back up; we don't want to be there.  BJJ, from all that I have seen, likes to take people to the ground for submission holds.  Nothing wrong with either approach they are just different.  But I think you may find yourself intrigued by Hapkido.  If they allow you to practice some moves, don't be dismayed if you have trouble.  When I started, I was convinced I was the dictionary definition of uncoordinated.  But is soon comes together.  As to your kids, I don't know.  I know my GM taught kids, and they learned well.  I took on some kids for a while and they seemed to learn well and enjoy.

But what really counts is what you and your kids like.


----------



## USMCKoontz (Aug 14, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> The only advice I can add is be careful of contracts and contract duration, especially with young children. You could find yourself either forcing them to go or paying for not going.



Yeah I found two schools the do contracts (they are not on my list) One was a ATA TKD school, and the other one was a Jiu-Jitsu school. I am not a fan of contracts, especially if I dont know whether my children will want to continue it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 14, 2014)

USMCKoontz said:


> Tang Soo Do
> Hapkido
> Kindai Karate (I believe this dojo also offers Chito-Ryu and  Tai Also)
> Shotokan Karate
> ...



Actually, any input you get may be helpful or it may not be helpful.  The problem is, the style doesn't mean a great deal.  

First of all, anyone can call their style anything they like; there are many going under names that others would disagree they are entitled to use.  GENERALLY, arts like Hapkido are indeed Hapkido; but not always.  You have to get an understanding of their lineage and then hope they're not just flat-out lying to you.  Most are probably honest; some are not.

Second, the school itself may be legit in terms of what they call their style, but that doesn't mean their instructors are qualified or up to par.  Some organizations try to keep their standards high and force all who are members to adhere to them, and that's good, but there are also plenty of 'made up' organizations which for a fee will be glad to testify to a guy with zero skills and background as an eleventy-dozen degree black belt in any style they care to claim.  I believe we had a gentleman here at one point who was an instructor in Rabid Badger-style Jujitsu or some such nonsense.

Then you've got basic things like 'good fit'.  I like my doctor.  But not everyone likes my doctor.   It's down to things like personality and temperament, not just ability.  Make sense?

So, although I hate to say it, it's on you.  I can't even give you a basic recommendation or description of the styles these schools may teach; it may be totally different from what they claim, or it may be dead-on accurate.

In most of the US, there is no licensing or testing or otherwise professional recognition of 'authorized' martial arts instructors.  Literally anyone can hang out a shingle and name their style whatever they please (with exceptions of transgressing on trademarked names, etc).  So my wife, who has zero martial arts experience, could rent a storefront, put on a gi, wrap a black belt around her waist, and call herself Soke of the Shuto-ryu style of karate.  For a small fee, she could belong to several high-falutin' sounding organizations that would 'recognize' her incredible skills and sokeship and so on.

Just make a plan to visit and watch and ask questions, and then check out stories as best you can online.  Remember that even online credentials can be and often are faked.  That part at least, we can help you with.


----------



## USMCKoontz (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah that is true....And as always I want to always see how the students perform and do during the class and the instructor to see how they correspond with their students. Although I have never taken a dojo class, I did take the MCMAP (Marine Corps Martial Arts Program), and made it to grey belt 

I will say though that The Shotokan school looks promising.. I actually just found out they had a website (thanks to someone I met on Facebook who attends there)

There site says: Aiken Traditional Karate is a member of the *American Amateur Karate Association*, the *Japan Karate Association-US*, and the *International Traditional Karate Federation*.  These affiliations and ranking standards assure you will receive the  highest quality instruction and allow you to transfer rank and compete  with around 500 clubs in North America alone. 

I have heard that a school with JKA standing is usually a good school. The website to the school is Aiken Traditional Karate - Aiken Shotokan Karate School (so I am looking forward to this school)..

The other one that has a good website is the Kendai (Kindai Karate Dojo) - although a good site means nothing i know that 

The shotokai website is MissHessKarate.com

I realize now that selecting a place to train is not as easy as I thought it was origionally going to be. I want to make sure myself and my family is happy with where we train 

thanks for all the help so far everyone.


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, you're usually safe with Shotokan. Frauds tend to not choose that style, because its a very common form of Karate. Also being affiliated with the JKA is a good sign you're getting a quality school.

Shotokan is also good because it allows you to choose to either go the competition route, or stick to the more traditional aspects of the art. Your kids may love to compete, while you may prefer the general philosophy and mental aspects that you find in the history and kata of the art.

Let us know how your visit goes.


----------



## cqbspartan (Oct 10, 2014)

For yourself and your kids...may want to go in two different directions on this one...kids can do Karate, Tae Kwon Do and similar arts...these are "gross motor skill" movements which they can handle...some other arts include fine motor skills and kids are not really ready for that, in most cases...
   For yourself you may want to consider this...Krav Maga or Jeet Kune Do are a great place to start...Krav Maga trains in a variety of street attacks...after that it depends on what your interests are...striking arts, throwing arts, groundwork??
 Purely defensive arts like Judo and Aikido have no strikes per se and are both throwing arts...Do you want hard style like Karate, Tae Kwon Do or softer styles like Tai Chi??
 Or do you want to focus on something that is a blend of some of these aspects??  Jeet Kune Do was Bruce Lee's creation and is a blend of sorts, with a foundation in Wing Chun but combines that with 25 other systems, and striving to train in a variety of drills and for a variety  of attacks...Western boxing and Muay Thai(brutally effective and tough conditioning) are a good place to start as well...so in considering an art I would say first try to determine which direction you would like to go as far as your training is concerned...Do you want mainly street defense, striking arts, throwing arts, ground work and so on?? Wing Chun, Filipino arts, some Indonesian Silat systems use fine motor skills...very effective and quick systems...
    That should educate you a little...hope it helps...


----------

